# [SOLVED] 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box (Location)



## IGOWILD

I am trying to help an elderly woman with her fan that isn't working..My first thought was to check her fuses...I've looked in the usual places to try and locate her fuse box, with no sucess...I've never owned a truck before...Anyone have any idea where I might have to look to find this fuse box on a 2002 Dodge ram 1500, so I can look through her fuses to see if it is indeed a blown fuse that might be the problem...


----------



## IGOWILD

*Re: 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box (Location)*

Can anyone help with this?


----------



## kjms1

*Re: 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box (Location)*

inpatient arnt we ... sorry but we are not all sitting here all day just waiting for some one to ask a question
side of dash on the drivers side have to have the door open 
or 
in the engine compartment near the brake master cyl


----------



## wolfen1086

*Re: 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box (Location)*

If I may ask...which fan, the blower fan or is the Radiator fan electric?


----------



## IGOWILD

*Re: 2002 dodge ram 1500 fuse box (Location)*

Problem sloved...Thanks for responses...Found it under the hood, just behind the battery....


----------

